# safe to rest overnight on french motorway stops?



## eddieo

safe to rest overnight on french motorway stops?
of soon for our usual month in the sun, I have always stopped without incident 
and parked near other motorhomes. but I now feel a bit nervous. heading to cote de azure - paris -A6 - A7. I and aim to stop around Lyon - any advice/sugestions gratefully received.


----------



## johnsandywhite

Hi *eddieo*. I have been stopping at Aires and Motorway service stops all over France for the last 5 years. Back in 2000. I even parked at the side of the River in Lyon itself twice. Once when we dropped our daughter off at the University and the second when we went to pick her up. No problems in any shape or Form. Just be aware of your surrounding's. :wink:


----------



## peejay

Hi eddio,

Got to dissagree with JSW re autoroute aires,

Since starting travelling on the continent many years ago I have always been advised by fellow travellers that it is unsafe to overnight on an autoroute aire especially in the southern regions of France near the med and have heard many stories from others so therefore i have never done it and always advise others not to do so.

I have no statistics or proof to back up this advice but if i were a robber it would seem to me to be the logical place to carry out robberies with such a high volume of passing traffic and an ideal place for a quick getaway. I think you will find most camping and motoring organisations also frown upon the practice. I limit my autoroute stops just for servicing the vans facilities or for a quick break.

As you mention, you're getting a bit nervous about it so why risk it?

For what its worth, when overnighting on a journey south i always seek out an aire a few km's off the autoroute or even a municipal camping. Its worth it for the sake of a few extra minutes drive and the peace of mind.

Have a great holiday.

pj.


----------



## 88966

Hi,
I echo peejay's comments.
If you are on holiday, enjoy yourself - and besides the aires will almost certainly be quieter and in a more pleasant location.
BillD
PS I never travel on autoroutes anyway - I prefer to see the countryside as stress free as possible.


----------



## 88724

Hi 

I have used autoroute Aires, I know others (personally) that use motorway aires and none have ever been robbed on an Aire.

These warning always come from other travelors "who have heard stories" and pass them on, does anyone PERSONALLY know of any actual incident?

Discounting GAS attacks which common sense (and the facts) says are absolute bull, what do they do? Dick Turpin? Stand and deliver? or sneak in becase you have not locked the doors?

These are like newspaper quotes and fillers " a source in the police said" its rife in the south of France or anywhere they dont happen to be a the time.

Thousands of people doing it all the while, were are the stories? and when they appear read them carefully see if they are made up or first hand, tey always seem to be passed on by " a lovely couple who were...."


----------



## eddieo

my problem regarding aires of the motorway is that, I catch an evening speed ferry and motor down overnight - aiming to rest near lyon - usually pull in arond 4.00 -sleep for 4 hours or so and arrive on coast in the afternoon. so its hard to find a site of the motorway at that time of the morning.


----------



## autostratus

Hi George
I promised myself that I wouldn't mention gas any reply but hey ho look who_has_ mentioned it.  

1. There was a poster to these boards a few months ago (before the site went down) who told of his parents being robbed on an autoroute aire in northern France.

2. We met a family in southern France (on Camping St Clare, nr. Le Lavandou) who had been robbed on an auto route aire on the A7 south of Lyon.
They had parked near to lorries for safety and woken up in the morning to find they had been robbed during the night. There were 5 adults in the van and not one of them had been disturbed.
In fact until the driver looked for his shorts and couldn't find them they didn't realise anything was amiss. He found them next to the wheel of an adjacent lorry.

We travel extensively in France and NEVER overnight on an autoroute. Even if I was thinking of doing so it would NEVER NEVER be on an autoroute around Lyon and south. It has been a hotspot for autoroute crime for many, many years.

Take the advice given by peejay and find an aire or municipal. We find the west bank of the Rhone to be better for overnight spots.
Personally if we are in the area we use the small (ex-municipal) campsite at Tournan-sur-Rhone or the town square on your right next to the Rhone before you get to the campsite. 
In the attached pic the campsite is about 200m beyond the las motorhome.


----------



## 88724

Hi Gillian

I do not say that robberies do not occur at all, just that if they do they are extremely rare.

So we have had one set of parents and one regular posters relatives robbed on an autoroute aire. 

Met a family doesnt count at all, sounds like they left the door open and slept through a sneak robbery (if it occured at all)

Family and friends travel regularly some for pleasure and some on euro business none have ever been bothered on a Euro autoroute Aire.

The stories we hear are hearsay at best and I and my family shall continue to enjoy them and no not one of us as bought a gas detector either.

Look through the Mags all the stories seem to be third hand.

Quote" It has been a hotspot for autoroute crime for many, many years. " 

Only according to rumour.


----------



## nobbythehobby

Like many others I have slept on French Autoroute Aires in the past and had no trouble. 
However, I have met a surprising number of people while on trips to Spain who have been broken into while sleeping on motorway Aires in the Narbonne/Perpignan area of France. One such of these were good friends with whom we spent the remainder of that particular trip. 

I have not yet met anybody who claims to have been gassed while in their motorhome and while I personally believe gassing to be an urban myth, Autoroute break-ins are definitely not. I think member RedOne will confirm that.

I seem to recall that one German member (Boff?) has in the past pointed out that surveys done by German MH magazines, which have a huge circulation, revealed a high level of personal experience of crime on Autoroutes in Southern France, of which Lyon featured prominently. 

There are many areas in France where Autoroute sleeping is perfectly safe. However, I have to agree with Peejay that there are other areas where it is decidedly risky. 

I have many years experience of travelling through France and sleeping on the hoof in a variety of locations and I have never had any trouble with crime. That said, I am not foolish enough to believe that because I have been lucky, that it has not happened to others.

Choose your sleeping locations carefully - criminals DO target the autoroutes around Lyon and towards the Spanish border where there are many potential targets. They are lazy wasters looking for easy pickings and do not travel big distances to a quiet sleepy village miles from anywhere on the off chance that there will be a motorhome there. I know where I feel safest.

Nobby


----------



## johnsandywhite

:? OK. Let's start a Poll. Who on this Motorhome Facts Web Site has actually been :-

*1. Robbed?
2. Gassed?
3. Attacked?
4. Broken in to?
5. Molested in any way?
6. None of the above?*


----------



## peejay

No need to shout John!

I would suggest if you want to start a poll on this then a seperate post properly set up in the 'polls and surveys ' forum would be of more value.

pj


----------



## eddieo

that settles it - its oft the motorway for us! I quess we have just been lucky over the years. meet some one who was robbed last year while in a supermarket in south of france - and a caravanning friend knows somew one who was robbed of everything & presumably gassed as they had no idea (only realised something was wrong when he went for a pee and realised his underpants had been put put on the wrong way round!)

In all seriousness though as this is a serious subject , the coastal road in the south of france is notorious for thefts

autostratus, your recommendation looks perfect but a bit to far south at 8 hrs from ferry crossing - any other recommendations, south of paris but before lyon?


----------



## johnsandywhite

peejay said:


> No need to shout John!
> 
> I would suggest if you want to start a poll on this then a seperate post properly set up in the 'polls and surveys ' forum would be of more value.
> 
> pj


  Sorry didn't mean to SHOUT. I was just emphasising the point. :wink:


----------



## navman

johnsandywhite said:


> :? OK. Let's start a Poll. Who on this Motorhome Facts Web Site has actually been :-
> 
> 1. Robbed?
> 2. Gassed?
> 3. Attacked?
> 4. Broken in to?
> 5. Molested in any way?
> 6. None of the above?[/b][/size]


For me 6 but I would not mind having a bit of 5 

I have to say I agree with John... I have stopped overnight on the motorways and so far no problems.......

A lot of it will depend on the individuals.... and how they conduct themselves


----------



## peejay

eddio,

If you've got the aires book, theres a few around and below Chalon sur Saone near the autoroute.

Also have a look on the campingcar-infos website under depts 71, 42 and 69, theres a few good 'possibilities' there.

pj


----------



## 94664

We often commute overnight through France onto Spain.Wherever we travel,we carefully decide our resting areas.Consider parking close to other Motorhomes ,Brit truckers,illuminated sites,etc.Never seen any problems on toll road aires.Tend to stop short or behond Cities.
The fear of crime is often worse then the actual facts.Very few of us actually suffer the crime.Also many stories refer to being robbed.This is theft by personal injury.A far different crime to theft.
As mentioned,just be sensible on your choice and think SAFETY.You can do no more.
.


----------



## 88724

If we have a poll could we have Alien abduction included as a control to balance Gas attacks.

I bet we all know someone who as claimed for whiplash, but I wonder how many know someone who as actually had whiplash?

Yes the south of France is Notorious for robberies, but dont forget France is notorious for gas attacks too and they are urban legend. Thats why I and a few others here keep asking for first hand accounts.

At least robberies are real, but I think over hyped beyond all reason, all the people here keep repeating its notorious, but real cases 2 have been mentioned Red Ones BILaw and one other (by regular or troll?)

For me thats one case (Red's) FROM ALL THE PEOPLE HERE
1 First hand account ! and loads saying they have traveled extensively and safely.


----------



## 88847

OK .....................

SOMETIMES I WONDER ABOUT YOU LOT

*WE WERE ROBBED, BROKEN INTO, HAD STUFF STOLEN, WHILE ASLEEP IN VAN ON MOTORWAY AIRES, BY THIEVES WITH A GUN AND KNIFE ON XMAS MORNING*

HOW PLAIN IS THAT.............SOME OF YOU NEED TO WAKE UP AND TASTE THE COFFEE

IT DOES HAPPEN..................IT IS HAPPENING........ALL THE TIME

MOTORWAY AIRES ARE HIGH SPEED GETAWAY FOR THESE CROOKS
THERE ARE LOTS OF OTHER PLACES TO STAY, *.......SAFELY* OFF THE MOTORWAYS

I AM A MEMBER OF MHF

I AM NOT THE ONLY ONE, WE HAVE ACTUALLY MET MANY OTHERS

PAUL

YOU DONT NEED ANY POLLS FOR THIS...................................


----------



## Paulway

Have to say that we took our caravan abroad first back in the late 70's and thus far have never had an actual problem or heard of anyone who has had a bad experience, not at stop overs anyway (know of two different friends who have been robbed whilst away from the van sightseeing). 
Last year however we did have a strange experience with a car containing four males that appeared to pace us along the E42 heading east towards Germany. It pulled in behind us at a rest area from where we decided to continue immediately due to feeling uneasy, not sure if we were uneasy after reading the stories about robberies etc. or due to feeling we were being followed.
We pulled into a service area further along the road and set up for the night and the same car pulled in a few parking spaces away behind us. As I realised I was going to get no sleep that night from worrying I decided to continue on my way and we did not stop until we reached the E31 heading south near to Andernach where I was able to gain a couple of hours rest before getting to the site we were heading for at Ruddesheim am Rhein.
Now we will be going to France in a short time heading towards Paris and we still intend to use Motorway stops but already I am feeling a little uneasy and I am not sure wheather it is all the hype or what, but we will give it a go again because one possible occurance (nothing actually happened) in all the time we have travelled should really not put us off.
After all we still stop at British motorway services , for refreshments or a pee, and I do know for certain of two people who have had their complete outfits stolen whilst they were doing that!!! I also know of two caravans stolen from the fronts of people's houses but I will still park our Motorhome at home, likewise I know of five vans being redied to be stolen and two actually going at a secure caravan storage so I don't think it is a good idea to keep a motorhome at one of these. (True but TIC) ;-)


----------



## 88847

We are just back from an uneventful 5 weeks in france and had a great time, but whilst on a site we ACTUALLY spoke to a couple who had had there door forced open at 0630 and while the alarm was sounding the crooks were in there van raking through there cupboards as the couple were screaming at the thieves, threatening them to stay were they were

All i say is that it is best to be aware and on your guard at all times........this is not meant to scare anyone but to alertt you to what is actually going on in the real world

A secure van is the better option

Paul


----------



## 88724

Hi Paul (red one) 

I remembered you had mentioned a robbery (thought it was your bro in law) And was the only believable evidence I had heard here, but one robin doesnt make a spring (or some such) 

Planes crash its rare, but happens.

Fairground rides crash to the ground killing people again rare.

Subways and buses get bombed its rare.

Ferries sink, its rare but....

**** happens, but you cant run your whole life around it.

Cowards die many times before their deaths;
The valiant never taste of death but once.

Shakespeare makes a damn good point


----------



## 88847

Hi george

all your comments are right,

i wanted to point out that these asses are out there and to let everyone know that they must be aware of where they park and to be in a self preservation mode while in the m/h's

WE, were in the wrong place at the wrong time, and unfortunately so will others be aswell

Forearmed is forewarned so they say

It has not stopped us from motorhoming, it has taught us some good lessons, in both security and common sense........................... but we still hear every tiny little sound through the night.

but....................we will win not them

Paul
ps hope you are getting your life back together....................


----------



## 91264

Taken from Foreign Office web site: http://www.fco.gov.uk/servlet/Front...7029390590&a=KCountryAdvice&aid=1013618385929

"Mugging incidents have occurred at isolated rest areas on some French motorways, usually those without petrol stations and cafeterias. There is also a continuing problem of burglaries taking place during the night whilst travellers have been asleep in their caravans, mobile homes or other vehicles. In a number of these cases, victims had first been rendered unconscious by the thieves using gas. Try to avoid parking in isolated or dark areas of camping grounds or car parks, and consider installing an alarm in your caravan or mobile home."

Common sense I think. Wonder why they didn't use the words "urban myth" when it mentioned gas.


----------



## Bazbro

Hi, eddieo.

We used to stop at a lakeside site (for the benefit of the children) at Primeaux Prissey, near Nuits St George, which was just off the Autoroute and very handy. It's "about" halfway down France, but maybe not far enough south for you. Also, this info is a few years old now.


----------



## Bazbro

Hi Paul (RedOne),

How did "your" robbers actually gain access to your vehicel? Any lessons for us in your unfortunate incident, please?


----------



## Boff

Hi,

of course it is all about being at the wrong place at the wrong time. However, some places are always wrong:

Some months ago a German motorhome magazine did a survey over this topic. There were about 400 incidents reported first hand. About 50% of them happened in France. Which, of course, does in the first place only indicate that France is very popular among German motorhomers. However, out of these incidents in France almost 90% happened in Southern France, and almost all of them around Lyon or along the A7 south of Lyon. 

So if there is a sufficient definition for a "wrong" place to spend the night, then it is a motorway service station around Lyon.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 91929

Have stopped in Uk for cat naps while travelling overnight 
We tend to stop either amongst the trucks or in a well lit area

Have stopped once on an Aires (Nr pepignon) We had been delayed 4 hrs by a closed Mway
So it was 23.30 when we found a suitable Aires Nr the Spanish border
The temp outside was well below zero so wwe thought it would be safe as not even a detrmined theif would be out on such a night
There were two trucks and ourselves - Not much in the way of picking for any thief 

Some people will tell you not to stop in the rest area after a Piage as they will cut your tyres
We\ stop just before the toll booth to sort out the money/credit card and also the map if we have to change roads on the next leg


----------



## 88724

Hi Happy

quote 

Common sense I think. Wonder why they didn't use the words "urban myth" when it mentioned gas.

Endquote

Because they still have not had the sense to remove it

Re the gas mentioned in the foreign office report, I have rung the foreign Office and I asked what evidence they had based that warning on, their response NONE, isolated newspaper "reports" and because some people had rung in to ask about it. Basically they are repeating an urban legend (just in case) 
There was a case of a police website warning people about £200 phone call scam, much embarassment later.........

The numbers on the website, do as I do question everything. BTW anaesthetists say its impossible too. but lets not get into this on this thread, this thread is discussing real (though EXTREMELY rare) crime. If you want to discuss the gas MYTH find a gas thread and ressurect it.


----------



## 88847

hi barry

how are you doing?

They got in by cutting out the drivers quarterlight window, and then the cut through the webbing strap i had between the doors

they are pros at this so i am told

Paul


----------



## Bazbro

Thanks for that, Paul. So deadlocks or a steel security cable must be the answer to that.
I suspect many people will sleep with "a" vent/window slightly open for ventilation. This could also sometimes provide an avenue for a lightning hit (a blitz attack).
It's giving me thoughts about a 'proximity' alarm/chime/light for those occasions I feel vulnerable.

Thanks again, Paul. It must have been dreadful for you.


----------



## 91264

George, you were the first to mention gas and it was this that I was replying to. My father works in Saudi and if you read the advice about that you wouldn't want to work there, yet he feels safe so you take out what you need to get by. We go to France in three weeks and will not be booking in advance and may need to use aires so security is obviously important.
The most determined thief will get through all defences so the more you put in the way to slow them down, the more time you have for someone to notice them.
One comment I think you made in the past George is worth repeating, and that is with all the security you put on the vans to stop people getting in, remember that you need to be able to get out quickly in an emergency, so bear that in mind. I'd rather be mugged than fried alive.


----------



## 88724

Hi Happy

Gas was mentioned in passing, rather like mentioning a slim jim as the means of entering the van, what I mean is that one mention of mode should not completely change the topic of the thread.
RedOne did have a stand and deliver and thats the first time I have heard of that, beggars belief that a crook would go armed for a bread and butter burglary (rather than say a Brinks mat type retirement Job)

I reckon most are Tired occupants, unlocked doors and a sneak thief.

Yep if itaa choice between getting out or losing a few possesions, getting out should take priority


----------



## Boff

GeorgeTelford said:


> I reckon most are Tired occupants, unlocked doors and a sneak thief.


Hi George,

you are absolutely right here. However you should never consider a standard Ducato cab door as "locked", unless additional security measures have been applied. I don't know how the crooks do this, but at least some of them can crack a Ducato cab door lock with almost no noise and very little damage.

At least that was what they did to my van two years ago. The lock cover on the outside is slightly scratched, but the lock is still operational (if you can call such a lousy lock "operational" at all  ). You can find more details about this attempted burglary here: Wooden door wedge security device ?

Same is valid of course for the similar Peugeot and Citroen cabs. And I would not trust a Mercedes cab door, either.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## nobbythehobby

All of the people I have met who had suffered a recent attack on their vehicle while they slept were owners of Sevel vans (Ducato/Boxer) and in each case the front door lock had been forced by inserting a screwdriver (or similar) and twisting. 

I saw the damage on each occasion and it is obvious that these door locks are so poor that gaining entry is as simple as shelling peas. Unauthorised entry to a Sevel is so easy that extra security measures to supplement the normal locks is a must. 

I have a Sevel myself and those people who have different base vehicles may indeed be far safer from attack, especially those with large unusual vehicles.
Dogma merchants on both sides can debate this issue 'til the cows come hope but if you have a Sevel, then you should give extra thought to basic measures such as employing additional front door locks and being thoughtful and careful about the risk factors of where you park. There is no one size fits all approach to personal security - consider your own circumstances.

Nobby


----------



## 88734

I was awakened very vary early one morning in a side street in Bournemouth to find my passenger door being rattled; it was slightly open with a man tugging at it. As well as the main door lock I had a padlock and hasp on the inside. I looked at him through the window and he strolled off. By the time I got my boots on he was gone, and when I inspected the door the lock was missing. The reason I have posted this is it is raining outside and I have nothing better to do.


----------



## autostratus

Red0ne said:


> They got in by cutting out the drivers quarterlight window, and then the cut through the webbing strap i had between the door
> Paul





BarryandSue said:


> Thanks for that, Paul. So deadlocks or a steel security cable must be the answer to that.


I have mentioned this before but I'll add it again to this thread.

When we had our VanBitz alarm/security system fitted we had concerns that when sleeping we would have our heads close to the rear of the van, about 6m from the cab doors and might not hear 'activity' in the cab.

The standard system has an overnight mode which arms the outside sensors but disarms the normal single internal sensor. 
We added as an extra a short range sensor for just the cab which is switched into the system as required for overnight and detects movement in the cab area.
This together with a welded steel chain between the door handles gives us visual as well as hidden audible protection shoud anyone break a window to get to the chain.

We were told at the time that we were the first to ask for this which surprised us.


----------



## 88847

Barry
thanx for your concern, we are slowly getting over it, but my paranoia is high, i was always a deep sleeper before this happened now i feel i sleep with one eye open all the time
When Doreen woke me to say there is a man with a torch and a gun in the van it was so sureal, but not a dream
They had cut the rubber from the front quarterlight, removed the glass (whole) , cut the the lorry webbing strap like it was butter. All this while we slept in a brightly lit 24 hour services surrounded by other motorhomes, lorries and caravans (wrong place wrong time)
Their (the crooks) alarm was my snoring, as long as they could hear that then they were free to move about the van. Untill doreen saw a bright light move along the bed area wall, and as she said "she could not scream when she saw the guy wandering up and down the M/H, but woke me and i stopped snoring and the crooks were gone..........having stolen laptop, gps,camera,phone.........................all on xmas morning

As i have described i a number of posts before we have gone to the extreme with security (OTT) and i am constantly thinking of more ways to secure US aswell as the M/H, but it is giving us a better peace of mind, the main thing is to be aware of the unexpected and not let it spoil your holiday
Have added some pics, of just a couple of things i have done

Paul


----------



## 88847

Hi gillian

We now have the van so well alarmed, plus additional sirens that will wake the dead. (overkill i know, but we have been there) and also have a chain to put between doors
My concern is to try my hardest to STOP them entering the van, and i felt that the alarm will not do that
We spoke to a couple who were robbed as there alarm was going off

I agree fully with you that there must be as many visual deterents as possible, but with the front screens on there was no way you could see my chain, so now we sleep with the light on in the lounge area with the blinds down about 2 inches and the radio playing(quietly) in the background
I dont want to make us prisoners in our own van, but at least we have a little reassurance that there will a degree of difficulty for them to get in, having said that i am always on the lookout for ways to safeguard us as we sleep

Paul


----------



## 88724

Hi Paul Red one

How quickly can you undo that Door shackle, blindfold while coughing and gagging, Imagine the screams of pain and terror in a fire (from someone you love)

You can always replace a laptop, gps,camera,phone, some things are ireplaceable.......................

Be secure, by all means, but be sure you can exit fast too.

Hi Paul Merlin

I know you are discussing a serious subject, but your post is surreal, being woken early, having a lock stolen, the boots, strolling off, the rain, its Salvodor Dahli in print, clasic pce of writing


----------



## 88847

Hi george

The picture of the chain is not the best, the eyebolt on the actual door was opened up slightly to form a hook, which is fairly easy to remove when inside the van , but more difficult to remove when leaning in through either of the cab windows
And yes we have tried the escape theory many times, in all type of varying conditions, blindfold etc (hope no one was looking) and we have it down to a time that i feel is adequate for us to get out

I wonder if others take the time to practice this..............................

If the truth be known i have even had my wife climb out of the windows, and our van is quite high up, (no shoes on i may add) so that she will know what to expect should the occasion ever arise

Thanx for your concern, it is foremost in my thoughts when i add bits and pieces for security that we must be able to get out as quick as we can.

as they say "once bitten twice shy"

Paul


----------



## badger

NO WAY!!!!!

I'm sorry, I know that users should be safe and secure when in their motor home but I also know that motorhoming should be FUN.

I know that this will recieve a torrent of replies saying WE DO HAVE FUN, and I am very happy for you. Personally, if I had to take such precautions to keep people out and risk the dangers of locking loved ones in, in emergencies then I would consider HOTELS.

What about campers (in tents), they cant employ such measures as CHAINS and STRAPS and PADLOCKS. *I DONT WILD CAMP. I DONT PARK ALONE, I USE REGULAR SITES, OR AT EVENTS WITH OTHERS. I DONT HAVE CHAINS/DEADLOCKS or ANY OTHER SECURITY DEVICES *apart from those that came with the van.

I feel safe enough and I enjoy every minute.

To be truthful, if I started putting chains across doors "in case" my wife would freak out and never go motorhoming again.


----------



## 88734

George
The lock was pulled so he could get in. I don’t think he expected anyone to be sleeping in it as it was parked in a street outside of a house.
Unfortunately, today, we cannot look at life through Pre-Raphaelite eyes – Bosch had the right idea (and I don’t mean the toolmaker) !!


----------



## 88724

Hi Paul

Glad to hear that you have practiced, the most surprising one to me was a merc door handle on my old camper, Kids didnt know how until I showed them, it was obvious to me and wife but the kids could not see it.

Thats why I usually tell people the obvious about checking, it may seem obvious and easy but its surprising the amount of people who would consider cab deadlocks and use while sleeping inside!!!

I would rather be chided for arrogance or whatever (stating the obvious) on this point.


----------



## 88847

Hi badger

How do _you_ secure yourself safely?

tenting............i am a biker/tenter , but when camping in tent i dont carry a laptop or other valuables. most campers travel light AND the trend for thieves to rob campers is obviously not in vogue at present

Oh.......My best friend was robbed while camping, they took everything.

Quote "I feel safe enough and I enjoy every minute"............are you saying that you and your family* never* have any doubts .......................

Paul


----------



## 88724

Hi Paul

Whethor Badger as been robbed or not is imaterial, he can express a valid and thought out opinion on security. Many security specialists will never have been robbed.

So many people here worry about robbery and theft, but there are so few actual victims, of the thousands who visit this forum how many actual cases? see what I mean?

Irony but I have recieved a call this morning someone as broke into my donor caravan/shed dont know what is missing or damaged yet...................

BTW they got in through rooflight, were seen, police called to an in progress and guess hoiw long before police arrived?


----------



## 88847

Hi george

Very valid point , i have edited the post accordingly for my own peace of mind

hope you sort the shed business out

Paul


----------



## 88724

Paul

I am not having a go at your choices and of course it is everyones individual choice as to how secure they want to try and make it.

Badger avoids many of the situations were these robberies occur (aledgedly there is much reporting of feeble stories 3rd and 4th hand from some other area), Strangely on another camping forum I Have seen several first hand cases of theft reported ON proper sites /!! but even there none while wild camping (or aires)

Someone as also reported having some abuse and van knocking, but overall pretty crime free.


----------



## 88724

Damn now we have posts crossing ! < I will see if I can edit to suit your edit!!

Its my donor caravan thats used as a shed/donor parts store.


----------



## 88847

george

no problems, i have thick skin anyway
Perhaps i am one of the unluckier motorhomers, i have also experienced van knocking by a group of drunken lads, who appologised when i said would they like it done to there parents home or van
An elderly couple we spoke to in mimazan said they were terrorized by some men who banged on there van for nearly an hour, they stayed inside till they went

What is this world coming to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Paul


----------



## badger

Hi Redone

To answer your questions, we lock the doors using the factory supplied locking buttons etc. (sometimes the dog is added security), and as for your second question, we only have fleeting doubts about security.

We have not yet been the victim of such a crime (I say yet, sods law and all that), but if we let the thoughts of such a thing run rampant, then we wouldn't go motorhoming.

As George rightly says, this is an expression of a personal opinion, and a statement of what precautions I take if any. I didn't say though, although I have been asked recently, I dont travel to France, Spain etc.. Not through fear or anything, but its really not our scene, and given the choice (which we have) we prefer proper sites etc. so I suppose the odds of being a victim are reduced, as are the worries.


----------



## autostratus

Red0ne said:


> Hi gillian......................I agree fully with you that there must be as many visual deterents as possible, but with the front screens on there was no way you could see my chain, .......
> Paul


We have a coachbuilt with overcab which had short cutains fitted for the o'cab user to close. Our overcab is never used for sleeping.

We have replaced the short curtains with full length curtains amd close those at night to shut off the cab area rather than use our screen covers. This has the advantage of leaving the whole of the cab visible from the outside plus it reminds us not to go into the cab without turning off the alarm. (Which has been done.  )


----------



## 89660

We've always stayed on the Aires in towns and villages.Never bothered staying on motorway aires because of noise( and cost of using tolls!!).
We try to stop early enough in the day, so if we are not happy about the location we are in we can always move on.


----------



## 91961

*safe to rest on motorway aires*

I have just returned 8 days early from a holiday in France due to being robbed overnight in an aire near arachon. I awoke to the strong smell of pungent gas, we had a roof vent open overnight .After some investigation found nothing amiss. After dozing back to sleep was awoken again by the feeling of someone stepping into the van we were in the overhead bed. Didnt seem to hear anything after this but awoke in the morning to find two mobile phones missing credit card and a pair of trainers gone and the door of the cab just closed to but not quite on the catch.This spoilt the holiday for me and returned home so in reply to george telford this is first hand and it only happened 4 nights ago. So no george this is not a myth.


----------



## eddieo

Just returned from annual month in the sun, spoke to some one who was moved on by police as they attempted to settle down in a Aire/lorry park near Lyon – police advised them not sleep there due high number of break-ins


----------



## Paulway

Just returned from trip to Alsace stopped 4 nights on differant Aires no problems whatsoever.


----------



## BERTHA

I am new to all this and take our first trip abroad this Tuesday down to Spain.

With children I am planning camp site stop overs but, who knows, but it does worry me how easy these slugs get in to our MH's.

I have put dead bolts on the van doors and I have Fiamma safe door locks on all lockers and the house door (which will not used while we are inside. We have alarms to all doors including lockers which will be on while we are sleeping and we have a gas sensors.

Which, my guess, is nearly the same some you more experienced people have installed.

But yet the slugs seem to still get in and with the kids sleeping up front and us in the rear its all a bit concerning

B


----------



## Road_Runner_644

Hi B

We did a little stopping at aires in the past 3 years in france. No problems.

We got burgled at home, when we were all asleep, the dog didn't even make a fuss.

The balance of probability is that you are more likely to get robbed at home, than in a motorhome if the theives think you might be inside.

My kids are getting older now and don't wan't to go away, but i'd never have missed the 5 years that we took them round the UK and France.

It's looks looks a dangerous world out there sometimes, but anymore than where most of us live?

I don't think so.

Safe Travelling

Dave


----------



## 88847

Hi babble

sorry to hear of your problems, been there to, did you have an alarm set during the night.......curious, because we never had one when we were robbed, so there was no noise to alert anyone
i am alarmed up to the hilt now, and it is always set when we now sleep (after the horse has bolted) and i have signs and flashing lights to let people know we have an alarm set on the van
We are off to france next week for 4 weeks for the second time since we were robbed, so dont let it put you off and dont let them ****heads win.............it does make you more aware and very apprehensive, but it is hoped that time will be a good healer

Paul


----------



## BERTHA

Hi Redone, 

We are also of to France next week and are keen to follow you down on the basis that from previous posts from you that I suspect your armed up to the teeth with a cruise missile in the garage - that's a thought that will frighten the slugs

B


----------



## johnsandywhite

*RedOne* and *BERTHA*. We hope you all enjoy your Holidays with no mishaps, no upsets and a SAFE return. :wink:


----------



## Seeker

The only experience we have of anything untoward was parking overnight on an open car-park behind a fuel station and social club in Serbia (couldn't find the campsite - which had probably closed a few years ago during the troubles).

We were just getting ready to settle down for sleep (lights still on) when there were drunken voices outside and a banging on the door. We ignored them and off they went - probably just trying to be friendly???

Harry


----------



## Wanderwagon3

*As Topic*

'Morning All

A friend of ours used to be a Gendarme on the Autoroute Motorcycle Patrols .( Now transfered to being a Policeman.)

His STRONG advice. Do not even STOP,not even for fuel, on the Aires south of Aix where they bifurcate A9 and A7!He worked this area for some years.( If interested in frightening details contact by PM)

We have not used any péage ARoutes for many many years.

If I did use them and had to overnight I would consult the Guides and maps and pull off the AR to a suitable Aire or campsite.

IF was forced to stop on an Auto route Aire we would take turns to sleep and have lights on in forward"cabin" with doors locked and blinds and screens open just enough to show movement and park under lights.

HTH

Ken.........with Wanderwagon3


----------



## markbarfield

We were following the route south as you described last winter in out Hymer 594 and stopped late at the services south of Lyon for a sleep. Around 2 am I heard the passenger door open (I had meant to oil that hinge but never got round to it!) I jumped out of bed and found the door slightly open. Nothing missing as all valuable stuff safely at the back of the overcab bed behind me even satnav and face off from stereo. I had the deadlocks fitted to the cab doors on return to the UK. We have used these stopovers for quite a few years and usually park near the main area where it is busy. This time I foolishly went for a quiet corner and as if to prove the advise to be correct this happened. Wherever possible we go for a site municipal if possible, but sometimes we just want to travel late (on quieter roads) and pull over for a few hours sleep. I would still do it but be very careful of where and make sure your van is well secured (we have also had bikes tampered with).


----------



## 89358

Just read this thread for the first time.

We have been travelling back and forth to Italy for last 13 years where my wifes family has a house. We have always used French Service areas to overnight on the motorways, usually stopping in the early hours of the morning - we only stop near petrol stations in sight of the cashiers, under lights. Only once have we encountered a situation of an attempted break in whilst we were in the van.

Having stopped at about 4 in the morning near Dijon, drawn the curtains etc - barely closed my eyes when the drivers door knob started to rattle - I drew the curtains and came face to face with a guy - who promptly ran off! The door lock was badly damaged with a screw driver and had to be locked from the inside for the rest of the holiday. Needless to say did not sleep much for rest of night! This was a VW T4.

In May 2005 (night of General Election) the same van was taken off the drive of our house driven to some local woods and burnt to a crisp!! (see below)  

The only other occurrence was one year we went to see the tower in Pisa and left my VW T25 in a carpark and we came back to find the sliding door lock had been tampered with.

I was interested to read about the webbing strap being cut between the front doors as I usually secure ours this way. Has anyone a good way of securing a sliding door from the inside? I have given this a lot of thought on the Duetto this year, but still not come up with a solution!

Any thoughts on wiring invertor to door handles????

Thanks

David


----------



## 89057

I have no axe to grind either way, I am of the opinion that 99% of the sories are myths or a re-constitution passed on 100 fold on information sources such as these excellent forums.

Having said that, I also think that anyone worried enough to post for information to ease their mind, should consider not using these places & ruining their holiday. Whatever information is to be gained, it will never dispell the thought that crossed your mind when you decided to post.

Trying to sleep whilst worrying about every noise & movement outside is not a good start or end what I hope will be an enjoyable trip.

Bon voyage

Mark


----------



## Steptoe

driving slightly off topic, or out of the country :wink: about a couple of years ago I spent a few days in Holland, and a few nights in the motorway service areas.

To this day I have no idea whether this overnighting was illegal or unsafe, but I remember noting at the time that no other caravans or motorhomes followed our example, we only had lorries for company ( if there were no lorries I didn't stop 8O )

the only unnerving experience was a very desperate lady looking for cash by any means 8) for her next fix; I used her ( figuratively :lol: ) to illustrate to the grandchildren their probable fate were they to dabble in drugs...


----------



## BERTHA

Have any of you had a break in where you have had those Heosafe Bolts on the cab doors.

I have them fitted and seem sturdy but I am no car thief so not sure whether they really do work or not.

I went for these instead of the strap although more visible I felt for quick get away it would get in the way and also has many have said here the straps could be cut

I just hope the Heosafe are up to the job???


----------



## teemyob

*Resting Places*

Hello all,

And to the main poster of this Post.

We recently travelled fo the first time in our motorhome to Spain through France. I was a bit aprehensive as I had heard many tales of just what you state and attempted to stay overnight away from the main Routes.

However, these were our overnight rests.

1 FRANCE N West of Calais The Two points Rest - Overnight in an Autoroute Air (Remember if you stay on a Peage Section the Robbers Stand a much Better chance of getting Caught) - NO PROBLEMS.

2 SPAIN Due to a very unfriendly welcome at Javea Camping ( Turned Away by the Security Guard) we drove away from the Main A7 route and wildcamped with a group of Morroc/Tunis/Italians on A7 West. - NO PROBLEMS, despite all night Kazbharr

Route Home

1 SPAIN Just North of Madird in very well lit Motorway Service Area, few dodgy French about but Parked facing Service Station Window. Chose it because you did not have to pay first and you could enter shop 24 Hours. Woke up next day surrounded by 2 Spanish MH's. - NO PROBLEMS

2 FRANCE Pulled Up on N10 where all the Truckers were in there droves and whos's to say some of these arn't robbers?!. And thought MMM ! Pointy n dodgy. So we drove 9kM to Civray a small local town and parked facing the local hotel/Poilce Municpial. Must say at 10pm you could here a pin drop so peaceful. Felt so much safer. NO PROBLEMS. The only exceptione being I picked Market day Eve so by 6:30am the place was alive with market traders thundering about.

I would say like most people on here, go by your own insticnct and judgement. If you pull up at a service area miles away from the old Genedarm, you have to pay in-advance for fuel (sure sign of a problem area) and there is some odd looking person begging for change on the forecout move on. The best advice I ever took of here regarding this was "It is not as daunting as you think". If I was alone Id have worried less to be honest but as I was with my wife and three daughters I was a tad more worried. Not least because once asleep Im asleep but what about them!?.

So

Avoid Major Rest Areas 
Try to join other Motorhomers, they will be on their gaurd too. 
Look For off Autoroute Aires. 
Sleepy Village Town Squares are Good - Be Prepared for early rush hours though 
Secure your van as best as poss - Alarm, Deadlocks etc 
Have a bit of Gaul sometimes, example being if you see a motorhome in a driveway park somewhere on his road, outside a police or fire station large hotel carpark etc.

I also bought a france passion pass but was too late at night when we came to rest.


----------



## teemyob

*The robbery thing cont.......*

Hello all again,

Just been thinking!

All this talk of robberies on the French, Spanish and German Plains etc.

I notice having read all the responses, has anyone had any trouble in Northern Europe?. I had not seen Norway (okay there are only a million or so of em) mentioned for example. Weather aside and now the new crossing from Denmark is open maybe we should all seek the northern lights as opposed to southern sun!

What about the Uk? Anyone had any problems?. Odd thing really where we used to live 1/4 mile away we had problems every other week. Here we had an old bike nicked in 12 years.

I like the bit about the wiplash though, even more to the point I wonder how many people who have have claimed for it have actually admitted never having had it in the first place! Now we wonder why our kids can't get Insurance for less than a grand for an old banger. Down to all the dodgy claimers !? YES

Trev


----------



## 96088

We overnight on French motorway aires, when we were campers we used to throw up a pup tent on them

We tend to choose ones well away from major cities because we believe that makes sense. Also, we don't feel comfortable doing this south of Lyon That's our choice.

Why do we make that choice?

Well let's do a risk assessment, as discussed very well on another thread which I cannot find.

What are the odds of the low lifes finding us on a random aire on a motorway miles away from civilisation? Remember they have to pay the tolls as well.

We tend to tuck ourselves in amongst the truckers, what are the odds are of the low lifes having the balls to get involved with these guys?

As for the truckers themselves, We really don't see them as a risk.

We drive a very old campervan that in no way gives off any sense of wealth

We have heard more stories on this site about troubles people have had when there van is parked up by their house.

Lately...

Mirrors ripped off.
Quad bikes crashing in to the van.
Vans being nicked and torched.

Where is the bigger risk?

As somebody said earlier

Planes crash
Boats sink
Motorway pileups happen

We get in planes
We all use ferries
And we definately use motorways.

Surely we should keep this in perspective


----------



## Texas

*OVERDRIVE*

I have a VW T25. Because we were burgled whilst stopping in an Aire overnight some years ago, I have completely made the van unenterable? from the outside whilst we are asleep....any scum would have to break *and* enter via a window as all doors and tailgate are burglar proof.

My mods are of course easy to remove instantly in cases of emergency, because *WE* know where they are and how to undo/inactivate them.
With reference to your sliding door, this is simple to burglar proof.

As this is an open forum ie, anyone can read it, if you send me your email ([email protected]) address I'll let you know how I have protected my van from unwanted guests.

By the way, after fitting my devices I still use the Aires for overnighting in.

Up until now, they have never been put to the test...or have they?

Texas


----------



## buttons

John
Could I add No 7 as reported by" Pusser "
Robbers push a hose pipe into the van and drown the inhabitants in their sleep.
Buttons.............


----------



## cavaqueen

Hi there, regarding being safe parking overnight off the motorways I would say NO, not anywhere off the A7 anyway, last year we met a dutch couple who had been broken into and a Swiss couple who had been gassed whilst parked next to the lorries off the motorway. The lady who had been gassed was still in a bad state when we met her 3 days later, everything valuable was stolen from her motorhome, even her husbands medication. My advice would be get off the A7 and either find a camp site or wild camp off a minor road, I have never heard of any problems about wild camping off quieter roads, hope this helps Kerry


----------



## 88724

Hi Kerry

She had not been gassed, definately it never happened, how do I know? neither she or her husband are dead. She probably got high on her husbands meds (eh at least thats feasible.......)

Again all third hand accounts

I am begining to wonder if the Lyon area problem is Just a myth too, a massive over repeat of the same few crimes


----------



## 2point

Hook, line and sinker comes to mind George.

First post, registered today, gas account. :wink:


----------



## 96088

Sure looks like it :roll:


----------



## 88724

Hi 2 point



All along the watchtower, I know 2 point, been spotting bellringers for years now. Good to see that other are alert though.

Bearded Pshycotic, aka Kate? or maybe even the wizard if Oz?


----------



## teemyob

*Overnights*

On Holiday Camping/Motorhome

NO 1. Robbed? 
NO 2. Gassed? 
NO 3. Attacked? 
NO 4. Broken in to? 
NO 5. Molested in any way? 
NO 6. None of the above?

Yes I have heard of " a lovelly old couple" 
Yes I have stayed on Motorway Aires without incident

At Home
Yes my daughter was robbed in the street, in Cheshire where we live
Yes my father was pick pocketed on a greater manchester Bus
Yes my father was robbed in his sheltered home three times (Denton GM) 
Yes the Armed Greater Manchester Police raided my Elderley mother-in-law (used to work at the police station!)and father-in-laws by mistake for drugs on their 50th Wedding anniversary, it was national news.
I wont go on ................

Best bet for you is if your worried book a site or get to one within reasonable time or

Pull of the Autoroute find the nearset small local town and Park in the square facing the Local police station or someone suggested Church recently.

As an example example if your traveling along the main N10 North towards or South away from Poitiers, you will find it packed with noisy Trucks. However, take a 10 Min detour towards the Small village of Civray and you could park legaly in front of the town hall and Police Municipal. Just dont park in a Market square on the eve of market day ! you may be rudely awaken by angry market trader whos family have traded there every Tuesday scince the year dot ! you may be pelted with a few rotten french Golden delicious if your not careful.

If you do park on a Motorway Aire

I would suggest that there is a very slim chance it may happen to you But more likely if the robbers know your vunerable and on your own and if you have been driving for 3 days without a decent kip you might not know they have been until they have gone.

Taking the aforementioned into account I must go on holiday more often, though might leave the in-laws at home just as a precaution.

Trev


----------



## matthewb

i wonder, if gas attacks and breaking into motorhomes is so prevalent on motorway services why the criminals havnt sussed a better place to commit these crimes........like a campsite........
I sometimes feel a little nervous parking on the motorway services, but have done so regularly for the last few years without incident.

I did walk out of my house, 5 yards from the front door to the road, 9 at night, under a bright street light to find a "youth" rifling through the glove box of the car(which i was going out to lock), when i asked hm what he thought he was doing he apologized and said " i thought it was my dads car" lol almost wet myself laughing. We had words, and he went on his way. I did report it to the police who were really really keen for me to shop him, but i never did, still see him around, and one things for sure it wont be him who breaks into my car next time! lol

A healthy dose of common sense is required when parkig up for the night, nothing more nothing less.

As for the gas thing, funny how when you google it, the stories of it happening always seem to come from thse selling you gas alarms isnt it?


----------



## desertsong

Hi folks,

I agree with Mathew B. I've been travelling through France for thirty five years. I've broken down in various vehicles in all parts of France and found help with no problem and always found that, if anything, I've been charged a fraction of what I'd have been charged in UK. 

I lived in London for twenty odd years, (as well as I've said before here on different occasions that I also lived in France), but in London if you had to get a mechanic out God help you. If you were stuck, well, they got you where it hurts.

As for all the horror stories in parking in France, well, I've parked in aires since they were first built but I do prefer the ones with the petrol stations as there is semi official help around and cctv. I've parked and slept in town squares, local car parks, entrances to closed factories, beaches, woods and just about anywhere as long as I'm not obstructing anybody else or causing them any inconvenience.

I've never had a problem so far, though I must admit there must be some. There are plenty of hi-tech French jails and they can't all be wrongly convicted. Like was said before, it's all down to common sense. A lot of it is body language and if you play the part of easy meat, that's what you're going to be.


----------



## 98547

*stopping places on autoroutes*

Hello everyone. I have been travelling through Europe as a HGV driver since 1972 and I have twice had my lorry broken into,once in Barcelona and once in Rotterdam. 2 years ago on our return from Spain my wife and I pulled into the north bound services at Montelimar, during the night our Westie started barking I got up and found nothing unusual,only a car pulling away. Next morning on closer inspection I found the drivers door lock had been attacked with what looked like a screwdriver also the drivers window had been slid open but no entry had been gained.On this occasion I had broken one of my Golden rules ie never stop on motorway services unless I could park near the fuel pumps.My usual place of Parking on motorways in France is at the Peage. All Peages have parking areas and these are under CCTV, there are toilets and a water supply, they are manned 24 hours and telephones, both ordinary and emergency are available. On my regular run down to Marseilles, in my last employment before semi retiring, I asked many restaurant owners where I used to stop overnight if motorhomes where welcome, in all cases the answer was yes. So why not get off the motorway and find these restaurants you will be surprised at the facilities on offer, good cheap food, showers and a nice drop of the red stuff. Sorry this has been so long-winded its my first post and once I got started that was it. All the best John


----------



## 88724

Hi John

Welcome

Never heard/read such a misinformed statement in all my life, what an absolute crock, Longwinded indeed :wink: , it is short, concise, entertaining, contains useful info.

Great first post.


----------



## gromett

I have been through france 3 times in my MH now, stopped in all sorts of places and never had any trouble. Had someone try my doors in Belgium near the french border.

The only trouble I had in aires was a bunch of locals thought it was funny to drive backwards and forwards past all the motorhomes beeping their horns at 6:30 in the morning. I just totted it up in my head and I think I have stopped at Aires 20 odd times or there abouts.

Watch out for concrete bollards about 2 feet high in some of them. I like to hang the back end of my van over grass so my front doesn't stick out. With no reversing camera and at night I didn't see them and took out my rear lights    

In Spain my Spanish friend said to avoid parking wild on the east coast but said central and western Spain should be ok.

Anyways thats my tuppenys worth.

Karl


----------



## Texas

OK, I have to come clean, we were robbed on an Aire near Beune. 

I don't think for one minute we were gassed, they had forced a device into the door and lifted the lock.

It was about 2.30 am when the wife woke me to tell me the side sliding door was open, and that she could see someone standing outside. Naturally, as I couldn't persuade her to investigate it was left up to me.

Sure enough by the time I'd got me strides on and went outside, there was nobody to be seen.

Had a good scout around -don't know what I would have done if I'd stumbled on to anyone - then called the police from the payphone. 

The episode relating to the police is a long, long story, and not one I have the time to relate here.

Suffice to say is that we were relieved of most of our possesions, including money, cameras - movie and 2 x 35mm SLRs complete with 30 rolls of film, the wifes purse containing credit cards, passports etc, they even took her fully stocked vanity case, which really annoyed her

By this time it was getting light enough to check out the exterior of the van, under the van in front of the rear wheel I found the empty vanity case, carefully placed on top were the passports, credit card and the spare keys that the wife keeps in her handbag.

Upon return we made a claim on our holiday insurance (from the Post Office). Despite having all receipts and a crime number/document from the French Police the Post Office would only compensate us for 50% of the value of the stolen items, and only 250 euros of the 1500 we lost, despite having the receipt obtained from 3 days earlier (did I mention this was our first night in France?) Anyway I've rambled on long enough.

The moral? of this tale is ...think carefully where you wish to stay at night, if the place looks/feels dodgy then move on, there are plenty of other places in France.

Since our experiences we have continued to stay on numerous Aires every year for the past 6 years, and I am pleased to report we have never had any further troubles. Or been able to test out our van, bristling with burglar proof devices to see if they actually work in the field, so to speak.

Don't let negative thoughts spoil your holiday, I repeat ...if it doesn't feel right ...move on.

Hope you have a great holiday in France.... Wish I was there.

Green with envy,

Texas


----------



## desertsong

Hi Texas,

Sorry to here your story, it sounds pretty horrific and on the first night in any country it doesn't give a great impression. Glad to see there's been no repeats.

Obviously there are good and bad everywhere, in everything. I've seen surly police in France and some drunk with power, but on the whole I've found most to be decent and helpful.

The biggest problem seems to be when you get back and sorting out the insurance and paperwork.

I know what it's like to be robbed too, we've been burgled three times in this country, and cars broken into and robbed four times, though not where we are now. Here it's calm, I just bulk buy car ariels and VW badges.

Best of luck for future travelling,

MC


----------



## fingzuk

Hello Everyone, I am an 'almost new ' member :lol: I find this subject real interesting as my husband and me have actually witnessed an attack on a motorhome at a French Aire Du ( can't quite remember the name of it but hubby will if I ask him ) Anyway I was just wondering if anyone knows of a type of alarm that can alert you to wake up if this is happening to you ? Like the Carbon Monoxide Detectors you have in your home.
We only have a baby sized motorhome and I think they'd probably kill us if they tried gassing us  
We don't let it put us off though as we are off again this July/August to Marbella :lol: 
Hope someone can help with an answer before we go
Thanks Everyone x


----------



## nukeadmin

> if it doesn't feel right ...move on.


Ultimately this is the best advice offered 



> if anyone knows of a type of alarm that can alert you to wake up if this is happening to you


OutdoorBits stocks a range of these
http://www.outdoorbits.com/index.php/cPath/5_27


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Fingzuk when you say you have witnessed an attack on an aire then talk about gas alarms this suggests that you have witnessed someone attacking a motorhome with gas, if this is the case you are unique as we have no reports of any witnesses untill now or infact any gas containers or any form of conclusive proof that this can happen if you have definately seen something please let us know, we put panic alarms on our doors when asleep, little alarms bought of ebay for about £3 that attached to the door will trigger if the door is opened so if anyone tries to get in they will wake us and we can deal with them
ebay link http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RAPE-PANIC-PE...26523845QQcategoryZ102536QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tonyt

* Fingzuk - you have our attention!*

This forum is full of very sceptic motorhomers who just sigh at the words "gas attack".

Your words "and me have actually witnessed an attack on a motorhome"
has us wide awake.

We really don't believe they happen BUT - convince us if you are able - we are all ears.


----------



## Boff

fingzuk said:


> I find this subject real interesting as my husband and me have actually witnessed an attack on a motorhome at a French Aire...


Hi Fingzuk,

being probably the most renowned sceptic regarding "gas attacks" in this Forum :wink: I would honestly be interested in your report.

However, my honour as a sceptic requires me to write that: I have never said that there are no toe rags around spraying some "gas" into a motorhome before raiding it. I have always only said that this amount of gas they can practically apply has no mentionable effect on the motorhome inhabitants. Except, perhaps, waking them up by its stench.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## BERTHA

My wife and the 2 youngest experienced a gas attack last weekend near Dawlish

Hugh


----------



## C7KEN

Hugh PLEASE ELABORATE as this gas thing is very important to a lot of people
Ken


----------



## BERTHA

That's all I can say is the wife made me go and stand outside!

I know its a serious issue and one of the things I ordered with our van back in Jan 2005 is a fitted gas alarm.

However, I have also been reading many, many posts on this topic since I joined this site back in Feb 2005.

Yet I have not read here or anywhere else one confirmed report of people being gassed in their motorhome.
In fact buying the gas and then moving it around in gas bottles, running a tube to the motorhome and then having enough gas to knock out the occupants seems like a hell of a lot of work, i would rather just hold a gun to your head!!

I am very concerned about anyone entering our motorhome while we are sleeping not least because we have children with us, hence why we use campsites.

I know you will not stop any criminal if they are intent on entering your property.

But I have tried to make it difficult for them I have:

Installed a Gas Alarm
Installed Security alarm than can be left on when we are inside.
Installed Heo locks to the cab doors
Apart from the Fiat base all the other windows are over 6ft above ground level.
Installed Fiamma locks to all lockers where access might be gained to the habitation area (and the habitation door for when we are out)

When we are not in the van we:

Have a Steering wheel cover
Also Bulldog 16in Wheel cover 

And even if we are only parking up for lunch we make ourselves very aware of our surroundings from a security prospective.

Are we still at risk, of course but hell, what more can I do, stop living?

Regards
Hugh 
We have a baseball bat


----------



## thehutchies

Maybe we should pledge individual donations to establish a prize fund to be given to the first criminal able to demonstrate an effective method of gas attack on a motorhome.
A carrier bag full of used notes would be sufficient incentive, I think.

I can't see it being claimed any time soon.


----------



## fingzuk

Hello everyone, sorry it's taken me so long to reply  . I have to rely on my local Library for internet connection. 
Anyway I am here now and I'm really shocked at how you all don't seem to know much about this gassing that REALLY IS HAPPENING. Anyone who wants an E-Mail .jpg of cutting of gassings that have taken place in France and Spain E-Mail me.


----------



## Scotjimland

fingzuk said:


> I'm really shocked at how you all don't seem to know much about this gassing that REALLY IS HAPPENING.


No one has EVER come on here with a first hand credible account, it's been debated to death, lots of "I heard about someone" or "I met a couple" but absolutely no one has said it happened to me or this is what I saw...

You said earlier 
_my husband and me have actually witnessed an attack on a motorhome at a French Aire Du ( can't quite remember the name of it but hubby will if I ask him ) _

So what did you witness exactly?

Sorry, but press cuttings are two a penny, victims on the other hand are a bit hard to find.. you are the first person to claim to have actually seen it happen....


----------



## desertsong

Hello folks,

It always makes me laugh the way these stories just get dredged up when we're about to go to La Belle France. Strange there's never any basis to it.

Of course nobody in Britain has ever been robbed, mugged, burgled had their car broken into. The next bit of the script is that the French are blocking the ports and the dockers, air traffic controllers and the pompiers are all on strike. What a chaotic country! Who could live there? Me! And very happily thank you without the guff that keeps people in this country from really living. 

This has become a nation of nervous Norahs and nutters with no in between. It's extreme in every aspect and we've forgotten how to be free, laugh and think for ourselves. There are large swathes of Britain where you're not even safe in your bed never mind parked up in the services with your door locked, alarm on, gas attack alarm, mobile handy and a big stick just in case. What a fear ridden lot we've become. Go out and live.

MC


----------



## 95853

^ I quite agreeMC^


----------



## desertsong

Hello again,

Well, Martin, it's good to agree on something. This subject is too much phooey.

MC


----------



## olley

[quote="ScotJimland 
Fingzuk You said earlier 
_my husband and me have actually witnessed an attack on a motorhome at a French Aire Du ( can't quite remember the name of it but hubby will if I ask him ) _ 
[/quote]

How do you witness a gas attack? do you sit there while tha gasser rolls up with a gas bottle, climbs up on the roof, inserts the pipe, turns the gas on, waits 10 minutes or so, puts on a gas mask, breaks open the door, nicks what he likes and then does a runner, gas bottle under his arm and booty over his shoulder?

Olley


----------



## IrishMike

Hi.
I mentioned on another post that I arrived in a aire in Millery late recently and did not feel comfortable to try and squeeze in because of the youngsters drinking and chatting with more arriving all the time.
So I moved on and ended up staying in the Parking just inside the Peage.
No Problems and I was'nt the only one.
Then on the way back from Spain this weekend I decided to go a different route and headed for Clermont to a site a bit north of it in Aiguepierre (I think). I arrived at the Aire late afternoon and there was one van using the services and another who looked like he was laving.
We parked up and I felt a little apprehensive as there was a group of teenagers and their cars also parked. 
Then the other Van owner came to ask if we were staying. Now my French is not the best but I understood that he was very nervous about staying. I told him I was staying and he said he might pull his van up beside me. OK
Well I think his better half decided against it and they moved on.
Now the doubt started to creep in. 
But my son was playing in the park and the other youths had moved on.
We locked up and went to the shops. Came back and everything was ok!!
So We stayed. 
Many other Kids and families came to use the park and my son had a good time playing with some of them.
Later three more vans arrived and parked on the other side of the park.
LAter that night the park was visited by a crowd of youths on their mopeds and cars and while they were very loud and raced around a lot they eventually left and we have a good nights sleep.
The biggest lesson we had from this is Kids are still kids.
When we park in an aire don't pick the best shady spot near the benches and play park where the kids are going to hang out.
But other wise the reason these places are there is for us to use them.
They are designed to attract visitors to these towns and to be honest it is not in the interest of the towns for them to become a haven for crime.
While large open spaces might attract local kids to hang out there trouble is very unlikely from them as the will all be known by the local police.

As far as a gas attack until we get evidence the it is true and epidemic 
I will continue to use the wonderful facilities.


----------



## WingPete

*Urban Myths proven*

I have just returned from excursion to Narbonne, and before going took advice from very good friend who also has motorhome. 
Overnight parking in service areas, even near tpo trucks, is hazardous. His experience, 4 adults in one van, found he had been robbed of petty cash kept in cab for toll fees etc, and never knew until waking in morning to find other contents of cab neatly stacked at side of van, including clothes. All 4 thought they had hangovers from the night before !
Now believed that gas attack was reason for not hearing intruders. 
Found that door had been forcibly opened. Now has deadlocks !
So, on his advice, I fitted security locks and parked on aires which are on peage roads, on the basis that thieves will know that their vehicle is being recorded, and TV covers the route.
My trip was non-problematical, apart from one peage rest stop which was still under construction.


----------



## 96088

Hi Pete

Can you get your friend to post his experiences on here?

There is an awful lot of cynicism on this list due to 3rd party only accounts.

I'm also a cynic when it comes to these gas stories


----------



## Snunkie

We are in the same predicament. However our friend's Dad actually was gassed and robbed in a motorway Aires last year and this has made our made up (being a family with 4 small children) that we will only stop in proper campsites on our trip this year. I don't want to take the risk


----------



## Snunkie

By the way, he had a safe which he didn't use (doh?!) and also a gas alarm, which is pretty useless as if it is alerting you you are being gassed then it's too late anyway


----------



## bognormike

just a note here to say that Snukie has revived a thread from June *2006* :roll:

mike

mods team


----------



## GEMMY

Gas hangs around a long time, especially my dogs. :lol: 

tony


----------



## bognormike

GEMMY said:


> Gas hangs around a long time, especially my dogs. :lol:
> 
> tony


but for 5 years?


----------



## bognormike

Snunkie said:


> By the way, he had a safe which he didn't use (doh?!) and also a gas alarm, which is pretty useless as if it is alerting you you are being gassed then it's too late anyway


and a serious point on this, if the alarm was fitted, did it go off, but too late? Or did it just not work, because perhaps there was no narcotic gas? :roll:


----------



## tattytony

bognormike said:


> Snunkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, he had a safe which he didn't use (doh?!) and also a gas alarm, which is pretty useless as if it is alerting you you are being gassed then it's too late anyway
> 
> 
> 
> and a serious point on this, if the alarm was fitted, did it go off, but too late? Or did it just not work, because perhaps there was no narcotic gas? :roll:
Click to expand...

Surley if Heinz and the gas alarm manufacturers got together they would actually get these alarms working properly :lol:


----------



## Grizzly

bognormike said:


> and a serious point on this, if the alarm was fitted, did it go off, but too late? Or did it just not work, because perhaps there was no narcotic gas? :roll:


Or simply because the manufacturers of such gas alarms- and various other, more learned bodies- have not managed to identify said "narcotic gases" . You can't make a warning system if you don't know what you are warning about.....

G


----------



## f1lby

*Gassed.. It happens*

Hi, 
I was parked overnight on the seafront on the South of France about 30 miles south of Montpellier in the summer.

About 05:00AM (just getting light) I awoke being unable to breathe. I opened the door and was on the ground. I remember feet around me and some quick movements going on. A car drove off.

As I recovered I realised that tear gas (aerosol) had been sprayed in to the vehicle.

My wallet, passport & money had all been stolen.

So to answer any queries, YES, gassing dies occur in France!

Based on experience from myself & others, attacks / muggings are usually based on the element of suprise.


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Well, there you are then.
Someone posting who had actually been gassed .


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Never had a problem.
Try to park in view of filling station or near to cctv camera.
Lock doors, arm anti gassing alarm, have gun in hand and sleep.



If it does not look and feel safe move on.

Dave p


----------



## locovan

Join by paying £12.50 and tell us all the details of just how careless you were having all your things laying around so easy to pick up and where they sprayed it in to your M/home.
Never open the door at night to no one :wink: 

We parked on Service Stations and as Dave said made sure we could be seen by CTV cameras as we were often the only M/home but if another one did come in they parked behind us and made friends so we felt safer.
The Lorrie drivers often packed around us and looked after us.


----------



## rangitira

Have read thro this thread ,and, as it is an emotive thread for some, I guess the message that comes thro is, be aware of your suroundings and take adequate precautions.


----------



## locovan

rangitira said:


> Have read thro this thread ,and, as it is an emotive thread for some, I guess the message that comes thro is, be aware of your suroundings and take adequate precautions.


That applies to wherever you travel and stay and is the best advice thanks --being sensible is the answer.


----------



## bognormike

well f1lby has managed to revive a thread that was last posted on in June this year, after the thread was revived (aafter 5 years!) by someone posting about being gassed....

see my post from June...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1077560.html#1077560..

Comeon f1lby, give us some more details, like how do you know it was tear gas? And where was the aerosol can?

you will understand we are somewhat sceptical - we need evidence.


----------



## sideways

The first time we went to Spain we travelled with friends we were green and stayed on the motorway services near Perpignon at 04 30 they were broken into by having the lock picked on the drivers door, the seat belt was through the armrest and it was cut with a razor or similar, we had put pound shop rape alarms on the doors and this went off waking them (and us) when we got out there were lorry drivers walking around checking their loads ect, they just shrugged and walked off when we tried to ask if they saw anything.
We never stay on them now prefering an Aire or the village square and have had no trouble since. I Believe eastern european lorry drivers are the main culprits on motorway stops.


----------



## Zebedee

bognormike said:


> Come on f1lby, give us some more details, like how do you know it was tear gas? And where was the aerosol can?
> 
> you will understand we are somewhat sceptical - we need evidence.


How could you see the feet after being tear gassed? Opening your eyes at all would be just about impossible!!

Where was your passport so the thieves could find it so quickly? A facefull of tear gas would have woken you instantly, so they would not have had time to search, and would still have been inside the van when you woke!! 8O _(Except that you say they were not, and you only saw the feet after you opened the door and went out.)_

Interesting that the thieves closed the van door behind them, having bolted instantly after spraying the tear gas!! Wonder why they would do that?

Did they do the robbery while you were still asleep and spray the gas for spite as they left, carefully closing the door behind them?? Curious!

All these are questions that an investigator would consider, and it would help a lot if you could provide some convincing answers. Some of our members are genuinely concerned about gassing, and we would not want them to be further alarmed by any report that was not 100% verifiable . . . as Bognormike said before.

Dave


----------



## locovan

Zebedee said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on f1lby, give us some more details, like how do you know it was tear gas? And where was the aerosol can?
> 
> you will understand we are somewhat sceptical - we need evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> How could you see the feet after being tear gassed? Opening your eyes at all would be just about impossible!!
> 
> Where was your passport so the thieves could find it so quickly? A facefull of tear gas would have woken you instantly, so they would not have had time to search, and would still have been inside the van when you woke!! 8O _(Except that you say they were not, and you only saw the feet after you opened the door and went out.)_
> 
> Interesting that the thieves closed the van door behind them, having bolted instantly after spraying the tear gas!! Wonder why they would do that?
> 
> Did they do the robbery while you were still asleep and spray the gas for spite as they left, carefully closing the door behind them?? Curious!
> 
> All these are questions that an investigator would consider, and it would help a lot if you could provide some convincing answers. Some of our members are genuinely concerned about gassing, and we would not want them to be further alarmed by any report that was not 100% verifiable . . . as Bognormike said before.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Thanks Mods i hate it when someone comes on just once and without paying subs and stirs this problem up again. as It frightens people just as they set off for warmer weather through the winter.We didnt see many Motorhomes when travelling in Feb so we took risks but we tried to protect ourselves and all valuables were locked away all the time.
It is all down to common sense and looking after our property wherever we park up. Wild Camping is a risk anywhere and staying on a service station can be a risk so just take care and travel safely


----------



## Zebedee

Worth posting this again perhaps, even though we are at the end of the season. It was in answer to a question which asked if reports of gassing in motorhomes were likely to be genuine.

It came from another forum, but is not copyright AFAIK.

Dave 

_Thank you for your enquiry. I would like to inform you that you are not the first enquirer with this question. Professor Hatch, our Clinical Advisor, has given the following previous comments:

"I can give you a categorical assurance that it would not be possible to render someone unconscious with ether without their knowledge, even if they were sleeping at the time. Ether is an extremely pungent agent and a relatively weak anaesthetic by modern standards and has a very irritant affect of the air passages, causing coughing and sometimes vomiting. It takes some time to reach unconsciousness, even if given by direct application to the face on a rag, and the concentration needed by some sort of spray into a room would be enormous. The smell hangs around for days and would be obvious to anyone the next day.

There are much more powerful agents around now, some of which are almost odourless. However, these would be unlikely to be able to achieve the effect you describe, and the cost would be huge enough to deter any thief unless he was after the crown jewels. The only practicable agent is probably the one used by the Russians in the Moscow siege - I advised the BBC on their programme about this. The general feeling is that they used an agent which is not available outside the KGB!

Finally, unsupervised anaesthesia, which is what we are really talking about is very dangerous. In the Moscow siege about 20% of victims died from asphyxia, because their airways were unprotected. If the reports you talk about are true I would have expected a significant number of deaths or cases of serious brain damage to have been reported."

I hope this information is helpful to you.

Regards,"

Ms Shirani Nadarajah 
General Administrator

Professional Standards Directorate 
The Royal College of Anaesthetists_


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Come on chaps ( and chapesses )!

Poor old Filby's been gassed, but he's had the decency to come on here and report it, even though he is still in shock and ( thanks to intensive counselling ) is managing to come to terms with the ghastly experience.

You all asked for first hand accounts. Now you've got one and don't know how to handle it.

Give the guy a break.


----------



## Zebedee

ThursdaysChild said:


> Come on chaps ( and chapesses )!
> Poor old Filby's been gassed, but he's had the decency to come on here and report it . . . .


No Thursdays . . . we don't know him from Adam, and he *says *he has been gassed, as have a good few unsubscribed first-posters in the past, and have subsequently been unfrocked as spammers. 8O

His report of the alleged incident raises a number of questions, some of which I illustrated above.

If he is able to provide sufficient detail to verify his account, it will of course be accepted - but to come on and say not much more than "_I was teargassed and robbed_" does tend to raise a few cynical eyebrows. 8O

Dave


----------



## mrbricolage

I've been gassed in my motorhome. My wife let one off and I passed out from the smell :lol: 

Seriously though tear gas will not have that effect. It is designed to stimulate the mucus membranes in the eyes, mouth, nose and lungs.

It can cause tearing, pain and even blindness. However take an Alka-Seltzer to counteract.

It wont cause you to pass out though.


----------



## rayrecrok

*Re: Gassed.. It happens*



f1lby said:


> Hi,
> I was parked overnight on the seafront on the South of France about 30 miles south of Montpellier in the summer.
> 
> About 05:00AM (just getting light) I awoke being unable to breathe. I opened the door and was on the ground. I remember feet around me and some quick movements going on. A car drove off.
> 
> As I recovered I realised that tear gas (aerosol) had been sprayed in to the vehicle.
> 
> My wallet, passport & money had all been stolen.
> 
> So to answer any queries, YES, gassing dies occur in France!
> 
> Based on experience from myself & others, attacks / muggings are usually based on the element of suprise.


Wow! now we have definitive proof, thank you for your useful post, do you know anything about A Frames ?..

We definitely need members on this forum of your calibre, as a lot on here think anybody who posts on this subject saying they have been gassed are a sandwich short of a picnic.. It is good you have proved them and me wrong, because it is obviously us and not you that are deluded..

It would be nice if you paid your subs as I am sure everybody on here would like to chit chat with you about these kind of subjects.

ray.


----------



## peribro

Unlike previous reports of gassing which have allegedly involved a gas rendering people unconscious, the report by f1lby is far more believable. Aerosol canisters of tear gas are widely available on the Continent and by mail order so I don't see why it couldn't have happened. Equally it would add credibility if it wasn't his/her first post but I'll give him / her the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## locovan

I dont understand why the person (and all the other cases) didnt go to hospital or to a Doctor --will the Insurance pay out on say so -.
Surely a medical certificate is needed for a claim.
These stories never carry on and say what happened next or what they were feeling the next day Just --I was gassed and robbed.
never anything to prove it. :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

locovan said:


> I dont understand why the person (and all the other cases) didnt go to hospital or to a Doctor --will the Insurance pay out on say so -.
> Surely a medical certificate is needed for a claim.
> These stories never carry on and say what happened next or what they were feeling the next day Just --I was gassed and robbed.
> never anything to prove it. :wink:


I dont believe in gassing.

How do the gassers gain entry into mh.

Why are the majotity of reports from visits to France.

Have any been reported in GB.

Dave p


----------



## Zebedee

peribro said:


> Unlike previous reports of gassing which have allegedly involved a gas rendering people unconscious, the report by f1lby is far more believable. Aerosol canisters of tear gas are widely available on the Continent and by mail order so I don't see why it couldn't have happened. Equally it would add credibility if it wasn't his/her first post but I'll give him / her the benefit of the doubt.


True enough Peribro.

He/she hasn't been back since making the post, so we will have to wait and see, but there are certainly some clarifications required.

Had the claim been about narcotic gas the conclusions would have been immediate, but this one is a little different.

Dave


----------



## caulkhead

Hi All,


> peribro wrote: ‹ Select › ‹ Expand ›
> Unlike previous reports of gassing which have allegedly involved a gas rendering people unconscious, the report by f1lby is far more believable.


Sorry, but I dont see anything believable in this post at all. The very fact that the poster hasnt been back (yet) to answer any of the questions about this incident is suspicious in itself. Methinks a very large wooden spoon is involved here...........

Caulkhead


----------



## rayrecrok

caulkhead said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> peribro wrote: ‹ Select › ‹ Expand ›
> Unlike previous reports of gassing which have allegedly involved a gas rendering people unconscious, the report by f1lby is far more believable.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I dont see anything believable in this post at all. The very fact that the poster hasnt been back (yet) to answer any of the questions about this incident is suspicious in itself. Methinks a very large wooden spoon is involved here...........
> 
> Caulkhead
Click to expand...

Are you saying 8O 8O 8O that the poster could be.. Be a.. Be a.. I'll have to say the T word, a Troll. :roll: ...

ray.


----------



## bognormike

*Re: Gassed.. It happens*



f1lby said:


> Hi,
> I was parked overnight on the seafront on the South of France about 30 miles south of Montpellier in the summer.
> 
> About 05:00AM (just getting light) I awoke being unable to breathe. I opened the door and was on the ground. I remember feet around me and some quick movements going on. A car drove off.
> 
> As I recovered I realised that tear gas (aerosol) had been sprayed in to the vehicle.
> 
> My wallet, passport & money had all been stolen.
> 
> So to answer any queries, YES, gassing dies occur in France!
> 
> Based on experience from myself & others, attacks / muggings are usually based on the element of suprise.


well, f1lby posted this on Sunday 23rd having joined as a member on the same day. He / she has not been back since. It's no wonder we (both mods and ordinary members) are sceptical when somebody comes on with scary stories like this without any back up, links or anything. Basically it's just trolling. :evil:

But of course he/ she could prove us all wrong and give us evidence of what happened - like police papers, insurance claims etc (of course they would have claimed for the loss of the cash / credit cards etc) :roll:


----------



## Zebedee

*Re: Gassed.. It happens*



bognormike said:


> But of course he/ she could prove us all wrong and give us evidence of what happened . . . :roll:


Quite so Mike.

He might even tell us how he got back into the country without his passport!!!! 8O 8O

And how he managed to buy the diesel etc. to do so when his wallet and all his cash had been nicked. :roll: _(No mention of a wife or other travelling companion you will have noticed! :roll: )_

That would be really useful information for anyone brave enough to go to France!! 

Dave


----------



## locovan

and did he recover safely


----------



## TracyDonegan

*Overnight stops by services in France*



I would warn all motorhome travellers against stopping at services overnight. In 2008 we stopped with our two small children at the services just before Beaune going south on the France Autoroute.
We though tit was safe to be parked by the side of all the lorries who habitually did the same. All doors and windows were secure.

In the morning I woke to find my ruscksack had gone along with my husbands wallet. The alarming thing was that the robbers had to walk past my 6 yr old daughter who was asleep in the dining area bed to get to our belongings at the back. We had not heard a thing and cant begin to think of may have happened.

We were delayed by a day whilst filing reports at the police station - the inconvenience was huge as all our passports, onward travel documents to Corsica, money and credit cards had been taken. Thankfully we had one credit card in the sun visor which we kept there for the tolls and this allowed us to continue our holiday.

It may be a pain to have to venture off route to find a place to stay but believe me it is more convenient than the ordeal we suffered.

The thieves had broken in through the drivers door (which we now have learned are notoriously easy to pick in old Fiat cabs) so we now close the doors and use a ratchet strap from inside attached to each door handle to hold the doors secure - still wouldn't chance it again though!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Never had a problem.
Seat belts thro armrests then locked into the in use position, alarmed cable between armrests. and a piccy of mum in law on the dash.
Now put window locks on top of cab doors.

Motorhomes caravans, cars, lorries, houses etc are targeted daily all over the world. You were unlucky and very sound sleepers.
Dave p


----------



## javea

I never park with the lorries, that is asking for trouble. You are surrounded by high sided vehicles so it is easy for a thief to operate without being seen - some lorry drivers may even be the culprits.

Park in the car parking area as close as possible to the shop/kiosk, have blinking alarm lights on the vehicle, Strikeback alarm in 'sleeping mode', deadlock on the driver's door for an A class plus one on the habitation door and you are pretty safe, well at least I have been for 12 years or so.

Mike


----------



## Scattycat

javea said:


> I never park with the lorries, that is asking for trouble. You are surrounded by high sided vehicles so it is easy for a thief to operate without being seen - some lorry drivers may even be the culprits.
> 
> Park in the car parking area as close as possible to the shop/kiosk, have blinking alarm lights on the vehicle, Strikeback alarm in 'sleeping mode', deadlock on the driver's door for an A class plus one on the habitation door and you are pretty safe, well at least I have been for 12 years or so.
> 
> Mike


 I agree with a lot of what you say but to be honest we've had no problems parking with the lorries. To be honest we feel safer there than being probably the only car in the carparking area.

Our rule of thumb is, if it feels safe stay, if it doesn't then move on


----------



## rosalan

I have used both but feel more confident using the non-motorway Aires where it is more likely to be quiet and clean than being around trucks that start and stop all night.
Alan


----------



## BrianJP

I have said it before but what makes anyone think they are safer in a quiet village aire rather than a busy service area with trucks moving in and out and video surveillance. I stay at all these places plus sites but the watchword as said previously is ,if it doesn't feel safe move on. I still however cannot believe that anyone can sleep through their MH being broken into and goods stolen from it. I have a good thatcham alarm ,window alarms, seats turned around plus deadlocks on cab doors and 2 dogs on board. I would like someone to try to break in so that I can see if it all works!


----------



## veevee

BrianJP

_I would like someone to try to break in so that I can see if it all works!_

No you wouldn't, it causes distress even to the most hardened travellers.

We have and do stop at autoroute aires about 2 or 3 times every month, we also stop at N and D road parking areas too. We have over 12 years been broken into twice, both times at locations that are heavily frequented by tourists and travellers, one in France and one in Spain.

We sat and thought about it and worked out deadlocks were the biggest deterrent to thieves, they have to climb through windows to gain access if the door doesn't open. On one occassion they smashed the driver's window and leaned in and opened the door. The second they inserted a lock smashing device into the lock and pulled the door open.

Another conclusion was we didn't want to travel in an impregnable prison van, but did want to take 'reasonable' precautions.

Our last conclusion was that ' things happen ' in life, and we must accept that it's not a perfect world and sometimes bad things happen. If we wanted to lock ourselves in at home so the world couldn't get at us we wouldn't have the chance to experience the many wonderful things that are out there, so the risk although real isn't too much of a deterrent to us as the positives are worth it.

We don't travel very often during peak holiday times. We stay away where possible from major holiday routes. We move immediately if it doesn't feel right. We never stop on an autoroute aire if within about 40 km of a major city. We take limited precautions to make our work and our camper vans secure without going overboard. Accept we don't live in a perfect world.

The first break-in trashed our van, very traumatic indeed. It took two weeks to calm down from that. We continued on to Morocco and had a fabulous time, but were for ever a little more cautious.

Both break-ins were in dry weather broad daylight, so far no problem sleeping overnight anywhere, although we have moved on 4 or 5 times at night so far though. But remember we are using autoroute aires maybe 40 times each year.

As mentioned before, if it doesn't feel right then move, there's always another stopping place not too far away. It really is a lottery if you are in the wrong place at the wrong time with the wrong vehicle, but that is life.


----------



## raynipper

As I bought my van second hand from a guy in Sunderland it came ready equipped to repel boarders.

Three locks on both cab doors. Two locks inc a treble lock wind in bolt on the hab door. Removable steering wheel.

It's left open all year here in France apart from August when the tourists are around.

Ray.


----------



## ob1

BrianJP said:


> I have said it before but what makes anyone think they are safer in a quiet village aire rather than a busy service area with trucks moving in and out and video surveillance.!


A very busy French 24hr service station. A dedicated motorhome/caravan parking area. Fully floodlit. Overlooked by the lorry parking. Another five vehicles for company. And yet we still had a scumbag in the cab in the middle of the night. Two years later we stopped to refill at the same place and noticed the area in question had been closed off. We were told that they had so many problems that they were forced to close it.

This happened when we were still wet behind the ears in motorhome use and it taught us a valuable lesson - don't do it.

Ron


----------



## BrianJP

veevee said:


> BrianJP
> 
> _I would like someone to try to break in so that I can see if it all works!_
> 
> No you wouldn't, it causes distress even to the most hardened travellers.
> 
> We have and do stop at autoroute aires about 2 or 3 times every month, we also stop at N and D road parking areas too. We have over 12 years been broken into twice, both times at locations that are heavily frequented by tourists and travellers, one in France and one in Spain.
> 
> We sat and thought about it and worked out deadlocks were the biggest deterrent to thieves, they have to climb through windows to gain access if the door doesn't open. On one occassion they smashed the driver's window and leaned in and opened the door. The second they inserted a lock smashing device into the lock and pulled the door open.
> 
> Another conclusion was we didn't want to travel in an impregnable prison van, but did want to take 'reasonable' precautions.
> 
> Our last conclusion was that ' things happen ' in life, and we must accept that it's not a perfect world and sometimes bad things happen. If we wanted to lock ourselves in at home so the world couldn't get at us we wouldn't have the chance to experience the many wonderful things that are out there, so the risk although real isn't too much of a deterrent to us as the positives are worth it.
> 
> We don't travel very often during peak holiday times. We stay away where possible from major holiday routes. We move immediately if it doesn't feel right. We never stop on an autoroute aire if within about 40 km of a major city. We take limited precautions to make our work and our camper vans secure without going overboard. Accept we don't live in a perfect world.
> 
> The first break-in trashed our van, very traumatic indeed. It took two weeks to calm down from that. We continued on to Morocco and had a fabulous time, but were for ever a little more cautious.
> 
> Both break-ins were in dry weather broad daylight, so far no problem sleeping overnight anywhere, although we have moved on 4 or 5 times at night so far though. But remember we are using autoroute aires maybe 40 times each year.
> 
> As mentioned before, if it doesn't feel right then move, there's always another stopping place not too far away. It really is a lottery if you are in the wrong place at the wrong time with the wrong vehicle, but that is life.


Of course my comment was "tongue in cheek" as I would not really want my van damaged in any break in attempt.
However as someone who has never shied away from trouble I would be prepared to defend my property against any attack .

I do however note your coments with interest as there is always something to learn from others experiences. Whilst you obviously have much more experience of "wild parking " than I do.I have been travelling back and forth to Spain for many years in cars and now my MH so have studied many potential stopover places whilst on these journeys and now use that knowledge to decide where to stop when on route.
I find it interesting that you were broken into in daylight as I have always felt more threatened during daytime when stopping than at night when any potential threat is much more conspicous..
I have to say that I do not feel any safer when stopping at town aires in France or even some campsites than many of the motorway aires that I have used overnight.
I also firmly believe that many of critics of motorways aires have never actually overnighted in them. There is a lot of unfair scaremongering from such persons.
As I said similarly once before on this forum, " to imagine that there are legions of criminals out there just waiting for you to stop so that they can break into your MH and rob you is quite wrong " 
It is still a very safe way to travel and you just go out there and enjoy it, but always take sensible precautions.


----------



## BrianJP

ob1 said:


> BrianJP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have said it before but what makes anyone think they are safer in a quiet village aire rather than a busy service area with trucks moving in and out and video surveillance.!
> 
> 
> 
> A very busy French 24hr service station. A dedicated motorhome/caravan parking area. Fully floodlit. Overlooked by the lorry parking. Another five vehicles for company. And yet we still had a scumbag in the cab in the middle of the night. Two years later we stopped to refill at the same place and noticed the area in question had been closed off. We were told that they had so many problems that they were forced to close it.
> 
> This happened when we were still wet behind the ears in motorhome use and it taught us a valuable lesson - don't do it.
> 
> Ron
Click to expand...

OK so where was it then, you can tell us all on here so that we all know to maybe avoid it. ?????


----------



## palaceboy

Met this English couple in Spain last year in a Hymer . He carried a weapons arsenal around with him . A stun gun bought on the continent , 2 bolt guns one in the front and one in the back , baseball bat , tyre wrench . 
I hope someone does attempt to break in they might get more than they bargain for .
I find it strange that us motorhomers leave valuable possessions just lying around on view if a robber enters . How often do you need a passport after you have gone through a border , why are credit and debit cards just hanging around , surely you know how much cash needed for a couple of days , cameras and laptops can be secreted befor bed i have numerous hidey holes in the van . 
My main concern is finding the culprit inside my space he obviously is not scared of me otherwise he would not be there but what am i dealing with and how will i go about it . I have given this some thought as i have been a SubPostmaster for 30 years and have had to deal with a number of incidents the worst being an armed robbery with shotguns and pick axes , because i was lucky and had planned my response no money was stolen . 
I have been spending about 6 months a year for the last 4 years in France and Spain without any problems , i do feel that the robber will scope out his intended target before he strikes and i am a big guy . I have met people on my travels who have been robbed in various ways and everyone has been elderly and trying to be a little tactfull not as sharp as they used to be .
Sorry just a few of my thoughts hope it helps other travellers keep safe


----------



## Boff

BrianJP said:


> I have said it before but what makes anyone think they are safer in a quiet village aire rather than a busy service area with trucks moving in and out and video surveillance.


Simple statistics: About 90% of all MH burglaries reported to the French police have happened on motorway aires. Figures for Germany are quite similar. And if you consider how many MHs spend an average night on a motorway aire in comparison to those spending the same night on a regular camp site, a quiet little village aire, or in the wild, these figures become even more impressive.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## ob1

BrianJP wrote [/quote] OK so where was it then, you can tell us all on here so that we all know to maybe avoid it. ?????[/quote]

Quote from the first mates log;

"(Perpignan - Oropesa 300 miles) We had burglars last night. At about 3am something made Ron wake up and shortly after he saw a shadow flicker across a gap in the cab curtain. He quietly grabbed our marine horn (purchased in the belief that vandals don't like noise attracting attention to them), eased it through the slit in the curtain and let the intruder have a long blast right in the ear. It must have deafened him, and hopefully didn't do his heart much good either as he fell backwards out of the van. He had managed to break the passenger door lock and get the door and facia locker open whilst we slept. Ron said that he gave about six blasts on the horn in all, which makes one hell of a din, and the only one to stir was me. The scumbag walked slowly away and Ron wasn't about to go after him in bare feet and pyjamas, plus the likelihood that he wasn't alone. This is a 24 hour service station (Aire de LaPalme) with floodlit parking areas and we were overlooked by the lorry parking area. In addition there were six outfits overnighting for company in the end. If we're not safe here we're not safe anywhere on the French autoroutes"

The Aire de LaPalme service station is approx 20 miles north of Perpignan. However, it's not that important as the whole of the main through route between Nimes and south of Barcelona is a notorious black spot for autoroute based low life, said to be due to the number of itinerants in the area. This is also one of the reasons why most experienced drivers choose the western route down through France.

Incidentally, should you happen to meet a Frenchman who is deaf in one ear and also have heart trouble .................
8O


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

pardon.

How do you know the intruder was French?

dave p


----------



## BrianJP

Standby ,Standby gas attack reports will be coming here next !!!!


----------



## tonyt

BrianJP said:


> Standby ,Standby gas attack reports will be coming here next !!!!


Now it's odd you should say that today of all days!

I was talking to a guy this morning who'd just returned form a tour of France and while he was there he met someone who had a cousin in Nimes who lived next door to a couple who.................


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Burgers cheap at asda.
DAve p


----------



## Scattycat

Gas attacks!!!? Ho No . . . . tell me more. I've heard so many reports of these.
 

I was talking to a guy the other day who's fathers, uncles sisters, boy friends cousins friend told them of someone who worked with a friend of their's who heard of someone who new of etc, etc. . . . . . 

But let's not get too complacent and cynical though, robberies and break-ins do happen, it's a fact of life. 

Given the numbers of MH's and caravans out there it's probably the same odds of being broken into in your own home. 

All you can do is take the best precautions you can and as I said earlier, if it doesn't feel right then move on :roll:


----------



## GerryD

Scattycat said:


> But let's not get too complacent and cynical though, robberies and break-ins do happen, it's a fact of life.
> 
> Given the numbers of MH's and caravans out there it's probably the same odds of being broken into in your own home.
> 
> All you can do is take the best precautions you can and as I said earlier, if it doesn't feel right then move on :roll:


And that more than anything is the important consideration, if it doesn't feel right don't do it.
There is no more likelihood of getting attacked on the Continent than in the UK. We have stayed overnight at many Aires de Service on the Autoroutes and will again, but if we don't feel safe then we won't stay.
It is more to do with common sense than anything else.
Gerry


----------



## bognormike

GerryD said:


> It is more to do with common sense than anything else.
> Gerry


that's easy for you to say! Tell the people who have driven x00 miles in the day, and need somewhere to stop for the night; it's dark, they are knackered, and they pull up at a service area. Sod it, don't feel like pulling off to find a quiet spot, let's stop here for the night, and common sense goes out the window :roll:


----------



## aldra

When he is completely well we will rent him out

No actually there will be no charge

just insurance to cover attacks on would be break ins

He is seriously into guarding motor homes

A pussy cat away from the van

a caged Tiger in it

Aldra


----------



## ob1

BrianJP said:


> Standby ,Standby gas attack reports will be coming here next !!!!


You asked for more details and you got them, so just accept it. :roll:


----------



## GerryD

bognormike said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is more to do with common sense than anything else.
> Gerry
> 
> 
> 
> that's easy for you to say! Tell the people who have driven x00 miles in the day, and need somewhere to stop for the night; it's dark, they are knackered, and they pull up at a service area. Sod it, don't feel like pulling off to find a quiet spot, let's stop here for the night, and common sense goes out the window :roll:
Click to expand...

But common sense went out the window already with the driver who drove all day until they were knackered.
Gerry


----------



## ob1

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> pardon.
> 
> How do you know the intruder was French?
> 
> dave p


I think it was the smell of garlic, or was it one of Brians gas canisters!!!!!!!


----------



## Zebedee

I have to agree with Gerry - in theory at least. :wink: 

In many instances it's only afterwards that we realise what a pillock we have been. Fortunately we get away with it most times, but now and again when we do something that we would not normally consider - it catches us out.

Dave


----------



## bognormike

GerryD said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is more to do with common sense than anything else.
> Gerry
> 
> 
> 
> that's easy for you to say! Tell the people who have driven x00 miles in the day, and need somewhere to stop for the night; it's dark, they are knackered, and they pull up at a service area. Sod it, don't feel like pulling off to find a quiet spot, let's stop here for the night, and common sense goes out the window :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But common sense went out the window already with the driver who drove all day until they were knackered.
> Gerry
Click to expand...

no argument here - agree entirely.


----------



## Grizzly

Surely the problem is that, however many warnings are given on here and by the clubs, when you pull into a French motorway service area it usually _ feels _quite safe: lots of lorries, other motorhomes, good lighting, security cameras, lots of people around, a borne to make it feel familiar and so on. The UK Clubs even recommend staying in UK motorway service areas and list the ones available by motorway !

We've not done it as we usually find somewhere to overnight and do a bit of sightseeing earlier in the day. I can understand people staying on them however and would like to see the statistics as to numbers who stay and numbers who have problems.

G


----------



## Zebedee

Can't remember if I posted this (and I'm not ploughing through that lot to check!) but this might be useful to some folk.

http://users.telenet.be/leo.huybrechts/snelweg.htm

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

My golden rule is
use as many visual deterrants as you can, locks seat belts flashing leds alarmed cable between doors ,piccy of mum in law on dash. Then go to sleep leaving herself on guard Keep a powerfull torch at hand along with remote for alarm.

Dave p


----------



## BrianJP

ob1 said:


> BrianJP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Standby ,Standby gas attack reports will be coming here next !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You asked for more details and you got them, so just accept it. :roll:
Click to expand...

I do accept it and thankyou for replying eventually.
I do not pretend that what happened to you does not happen and many subsequent posters here have said much common sense over this issue.Regrettably in your case you probably stopped in an area regarded as at high risk from attacks. Most of France and much of the rest of Europe cannot be categorised as such.
I do though find it interesting that most of the people who have stated on here in the past that they have been broken into do not give the exact location and when asked for it for the benefit of all of us do not respond. 
You can draw your own conclusions from that.

The whole of this issue as far as I am concerned revolves around never being complacent about ones safety wherever one stops eg service area ,campsite,French type aire ,side of the road or remote country wild parking location. Always be alert and try to asess where you are stopping for safety before you park up for the night and employ many of the recommendations made by others on here and elsewhere but above all use your common sense !


----------



## dw9450

We have travelled in France with a motorhome for more than twenty years without incident. We were robbed in Spain (Girona) some years ago while stopping at a supermarket. However our Fiat Ducato motorhome has been entered two years in succession while we slept on the A20. The thieves apparently are able to open the cab doors even though they are locked and take cash - they thoughtfully leave credit cards etc. We are now having to rethink our travelling plans and security arrangements to avoid a reoccurrence. I cannot understand why the French authorities do not install cctv in aires - while it might not deter the most persistent thieves it might provide some security.


----------



## javea

dw9450 said:


> We have travelled in France with a motorhome for more than twenty years without incident. We were robbed in Spain (Girona) some years ago while stopping at a supermarket. However our Fiat Ducato motorhome has been entered two years in succession while we slept on the A20. The thieves apparently are able to open the cab doors even though they are locked and take cash - they thoughtfully leave credit cards etc. We are now having to rethink our travelling plans and security arrangements to avoid a reoccurrence. I cannot understand why the French authorities do not install cctv in aires - while it might not deter the most persistent thieves it might provide some security.


I have been doing the same for a similar period but without a problem. My vehicle has a Vanbitz alarm fitted which allows you to protect the exterior of the motorhome whilst you are sleeping. The opening of a door would trigger the alarm.

There are flashing LED's, one front, one rear and two on each side which I am sure discourages the thieves. The windows have Milenco devices fitted which emit a shrill alarm if the window is opened. Entry doors are also fitted with deadlocks.


----------



## barryd

Lets not confuse service station Aires with the Camping Car Aires in towns and villages away from the motorways and main roads though. Its a well known fact that break ins tend to happen on service station Aires on motorways yet still people stop over on them. I am sure someone will be along to say they have never had a problem on motorway service station aires and that is probably the case for most but the fact remains this is where they do occur.


----------



## robanddebrob

66666


----------



## caulkhead

robanddebrob said:


> 66666


????


----------



## Stanner

caulkhead said:


> ????


Shouldn't that be ?????


----------



## caulkhead

Stanner said:


> Shouldn't that be ?????


Never was any good at spelling!


----------



## emjaiuk

I'll do it then Barry, 30+ years, caravan and MH, never a hint of trouble. We prefer to avoid those on free roads. We still do it occasionally, although we now have two largish dogs with us. Some in the southern part of France are superb, our favourite is where the autoroute crosses the Canal de Midi. Only access able eastbound, but parking alongside the canal, and the concrete sun beds have been replaced with nice wooden slatted ones. If you have children, there are summer activities there as well.

Malcolm


----------



## aldra

Likewise 

We stop anywhere 

But we have the MHF hound hell on board 

This dog is a total pain as a travelling companion , except overnight when his killer instincts have there moments 

We lock doors securely but like an open window or two at night

If doors are locked, we tend to go with the saying

" do you feel lucky punk "

Believe me 81/2 stone of hound who hates everyone and anyone near his van 

Is best avoided 

Aldra


----------



## amazzotta196

Never ever stop at a rest stop in France. They are so brazen there they come into your camper while you sleep. Always the same M.O. they drive through drop a person off he waits , then they drive by again so the car noise distracts from him opening the door then they enter and steal everything they can. Insanity. I will probably never stop in France again because of this. We called the police they barely cared. Said no one was hurt drive on. Disgusting.


----------



## amazzotta196

These places and people are the worst. It is probably the thieves themselves saying there is no problem. They come into your camper while you sleep. It is the worst feeling. I will never stop in France again. And the police are so ignorant. They respond well if no one was hurt move on. Some say a more secure motor home. Ha. How about a more secure environment. Don’t ever stop at a rest stop in France you will regret it. Go stay at a shopping mall you are better off and way safer


----------



## jiwawa

It sounds like you've had a nasty experience Amazzotta, which is a shame and leaves, a very nasty legacy. 

However, I wouldn't let it put you off stopping in places in France away from motorways. There are so many wonderful (and very safe) aires to stay on. Do try them. 

These ones are, I believe, all behind paying barriers
https://www.campingcarpark.com/en_GB/search/areas/map


----------



## raynipper

I have heard the Pas de Calais and Lile area is not safe as anywhere near Barcelona. 

Ray.


----------

